# استفسار بسيط عن الالوان والروائح العطريه المستخدمه في صناعه الصابون السائل



## The Exorcist (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم


أرجو من اخوتى فى الله وكل ما لديه معرفه بالالوان والروائح العطريه المستخدمه في صناعه الصابون ان يدلني على اسماء موردين هذه الالوان والروائح العطريه او الاسماء التجاريه او العلميه لهذه المواد 


وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

للرفع
اتمنى ان يفيدوك الخبراء


----------



## ahmed abo forn (6 أبريل 2012)

يا ريت كمان لو حد عنده فكرة او كيفية تصنيع اللون و الرائحة


----------



## atef7000 (7 أبريل 2012)

هناك شركة ستار أروماتيك ودى للألوان وبالنسبة للروائح شركة كامينا كويسة جدا وهتلاقى المنتجات ديت عند شركات الكيماويات بشارع الجيش


----------

